# Problemm mit file



## newb (11. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier und auch in java 

```
import java.io.*;

public class File {
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
				File f = new File("test.txt");	
	}

}
```
mein problemm ist das mir eclipse denn fehler 
Create constructor 'File(String)'
bringt 
an was kann das liegen in meinem tutorial steht das so wie oben drin!

Danke
Newb


----------



## mlux (11. Nov 2007)

Hi,

das Problem ist, dass deine Klasse "File" genau den gleichen Namen trägt, wie die Klasse aus dem Paket java.io

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du benutzt einen voll qualifizierten Klassennamen:

```
public class File {
   /**
    * @param args
    */
   public static void main(String[] args) {
	   java.io.File f = new java.io.File("test.txt");   
   }

}
```

oder

2. Du benennst deine Klasse um:


```
import java.io.*;

public class MyFile {
   /**
    * @param args
    */
   public static void main(String[] args) {
            File f = new File("test.txt");   
   }

}
```


----------



## newb (11. Nov 2007)

lol ok es funktioniert!!!
Danke


----------

